# What do you guys do with your V when you have work?



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi guys, 
I messaged some of you guys with the following message. Please reply to it even if I didn't message you guys. Thank you!
Hi guys,
I hope you can help me. I see that you contribute a lot and is very well-verse with V's. 
My name is Calvin and my V's name is Granger. He turned 13 weeks last Thursday. I am starting a new job (registered nurse). I just graduated school so my work schedule will not be set in stone. Within the next 5 months I will be working 4-5 days a week. 1-2 of those days will be 12 hours shifts. The others 8 hours. I have an hour commute each way due to traffic. I have had the puppy for a month now. I have been able to crate train him and almost potty train him (no accidents inside but he has almost an open door policy when I'm home). I crate him about 2-4 hours at a time. 
Now that I start work, I am real nervous on how to care for him as I am away at work. My girlfriend offered to take him as she is still in school. She will be away from home around 10am-5pm (including commute). She will let him have free reign of the side of her house. It's about 2 and a half feet by 35 feet. She will walk him twice before going to school and once or twice after. 
i wonder if this is fine? 
Should I put the crate outside, too?
What happens if it rains? Is it okay for him to be there when it rains?
What toys should I buy? (I currently have a kong toy, 6 stuff animals, raw hides, raw hide sticks, dental chew, and rubber bone).
I want him to be house-trained but I'm afraid leaving him outside for that long will effect him. 
Please let me know what you think and any suggestions. Also, don't hesistate to ask any questions to get a clearer picture.My question to you guys are, what do you guys do with your puppies when you are away?
And because he is a puppy and not yet neuetured I don't think SocalVizsla rescue will take him. I am very sorry to put this V in this predicament but, I may have to relinquish but I'm not sure where. Thank you in advanced.


----------



## bamcisman (Jan 25, 2010)

I sent you a message. I'm in SoCal and could possibly help


----------



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi guys, 
I messaged some of you guys with the following message. Please reply to it even if I didn't message you guys. Thank you!
Hi guys,
I hope you can help me. I see that you contribute a lot and is very well-verse with V's. 
My name is Calvin and my V's name is Granger. He turned 13 weeks last Thursday. I am starting a new job (registered nurse). I just graduated school so my work schedule will not be set in stone. Within the next 5 months I will be working 4-5 days a week. 1-2 of those days will be 12 hours shifts. The others 8 hours. I have an hour commute each way due to traffic. I have had the puppy for a month now. I have been able to crate train him and almost potty train him (no accidents inside but he has almost an open door policy when I'm home). I crate him about 2-4 hours at a time. 
Now that I start work, I am real nervous on how to care for him as I am away at work. My girlfriend offered to take him as she is still in school. She will be away from home around 10am-5pm (including commute). She will let him have free reign of the side of her house. It's about 2 and a half feet by 35 feet. She will walk him twice before going to school and once or twice after. 
i wonder if this is fine? 
Should I put the crate outside, too?
What happens if it rains? Is it okay for him to be there when it rains?
What toys should I buy? (I currently have a kong toy, 6 stuff animals, raw hides, raw hide sticks, dental chew, and rubber bone).
I want him to be house-trained but I'm afraid leaving him outside for that long will effect him. 
Please let me know what you think and any suggestions. Also, don't hesistate to ask any questions to get a clearer picture.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

It would be best to find someone to help y'all care for your pup, Granger. It will add to your financial obligations, but IMO, it is not O.K. to leave a young pup for such long periods of time; in addition, I do not think it's O.K. to leave him outside for that long. V pups/dogs need interaction, training, & attention and generally do not do well in the scenario you described. There are always exceptions, but I wouldn't count on being one of the few. I would try to hire someone to help with dog care or find a dog daycare. I know it's expensive, but it is an assumed responsibility when getting a puppy. It would not be fair to Granger. I hope it all works out for y'all. Congrats on the new job


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

I agree that your best bet is to find someone that can help out until the pup is older. My husband and I are both school teachers. I coach cross country in the fall and he coaches wrestling all winter. When we went back to school last fall, Pacer was barely 4 mths. My brother-in-law would let him out in the middle of the day, feed him, take him for a walk and play with him for at least a couple hours. He wasn't quite house trained yet so this was good for him. We are now able to leave him in his crate, in doors, for 8 hrs, three days a week, while at work. Now, when we get home, he is an absolute psycho but that's to be expected and it is straight out the door to potty and then for a loooooooong off leash walk. Pacer is 10 mths. now. If you can find someone to help you out, or a day care one day a week that would be ideal. We take Pacer to day care the other two days a week. It is more of a financial burden but it's not fair to the dog to be crated like that all of the time. 

Good luck. I hope things work out for you!


----------

